
Jack Dorsey tweets confirmation 4 top executives have left company - gavreh
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/01/25/twitter-ceo-jack-dorsey-tweets-confirmation-four-top-executives-have-left-company.html
======
xchaotic
If I could execute my share options finally and have enough money to
reasonably last me until the end of my life, I'd probably go a similar route.
It's probably bad for Twitter in the short term, but allows some upward
mobility in the corporate structures, resulting in more motivated execs at the
top level.

------
Grishnakh
Hopefully this is the beginning of the end. With the deaths of several notable
celebrities like David Bowie, 2016 is already turning out to look like a
miserable year so far, and the results of the Presidential election in
November are unlikely to be good, but if Twitter goes belly-up, at least we'll
be able to count that as one of the year's high points.

~~~
shinratdr
What's wrong with Twitter? It's a great service. It pretty much becomes
whatever you want it to be.

------
homelessprog
Both VP of Engineering left and Product Chief left.

------
draw_down
Would be interesting to read some discussion of the company's future. As
opposed to getting bogged down in endless gripes about the UI of twitter.com,
as tends to happen here.

